# suche WoW BC Gilde auf PvE Server



## Puma1980 (31. Januar 2007)

Bin ein wiedereinsteiger in WoW und suche jetzt eine gilde, die zu mir passt! Meine favorisierenden klassen sind Prister, Jäger, Hexenmeister und Magier! ich wäre bereit, im sinne der gilde dann die dementsprechende klasse auf der entsprechenden seite (allianz/horde) zu beginnen. Der server spielt keine rolle, da es ja ohnehin ein neuanfang ist. nur sollte es nen PvE Server sein! 

so, noch etwas zu mir: ich bin 26 jahre alt und im schichtbetrieb tätig! desshalb habe ich probleme immer zu festen zeiten online zugehen! desweiteren schätze ich mein RL sehr. dauerzocken ist deshalb auch nicht immer angesagt!

MfG
PUMA


----------



## Sergeros (31. Januar 2007)

Wir suchen noch Leute auf Arygos. Wir sind eine Gilde die beide Fraktionen vereint, wenn du Interesse hast und dir Avalanche zusagt, dann melde doch bei uns.

Die Homepage von Avalanche


----------



## Bloodwyns (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo wenn du lust hast schaue mal bei uns rein wir sind alle so zw 17-46 jahre alt,so 156 mitglieder na ja hier mal unsere adresse Fotr-gilde.de .

Gruss Uwe


----------



## jeuner (15. Februar 2007)

Schau mal bei den Bloodys vorbei > http://www.bloody-heros.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipbo (26. März 2008)

Wir sind auf dem Server Arygos und haben viele aktive, hilfsbereite und nette Member und könnten dich gebrauchen. Am Besten mit einer Heal- oder Tankklasse.
Unsere HP ist: Knights of Bluemoon


----------



## Funke (26. März 2008)

Wir würden dich natürlich auch aufnehmen alle mitglieder sind bei uns ab 20 jahre alt
server wäre die nachtwache
hier mal die adresse zu unserem forum http://tor-zur-hoelle.forumieren.de/
wir freuen uns auf dich


----------

